# yan talagang esposo mo



## likalika

Hello,

I've tried hard to look up the words in these two phrases, but can't seem to find a good tagalog dictionary online.  Part of the problems is that I know nothing about the language and I am probably typing in strange versions of verbs.

Here are the phrases:

ngayon ko nga lang nariring ang mga balita

and

yan talagang esposo mo

Thanks


----------



## kios_01

_*ngayon ko nga lang nariring narinig ang mga balita*_
_= I heard about it (_or literally,_ heard the news) only recently._

_*yan talagang esposo mo*_
_= Oh that husband of yours!_

This latter needs a bit more context. That expression (_Iyan talagang [person's name here] mo!_) is used when you hear something about a person that affirms what you expect or what you know of that person. Usually it's something negative.

For example, you know very well that your brother is forgetful. When you hear that he forgot, for example, his wife's birthday, you say to his wife "Iyan talagang esposo mo!"

Maliwanag ba?


----------



## biankita

My two cents on this: I think for the second one, "Yan talagang *asawa* mo!" is much more widely used in conversational Filipino than esposo. For most people, it seems so formal when using esposo.


----------



## Pinyot

_* ngayon ko nga lang narinig ang mga balita

- nga*_
_*nga *_and _*lang/lamang*_ are examples of Enclitic Particles.
They give emphasis to some sentence elements.

Examples of Enclitic Particles in English are _*just *_and _*already*_.

- Just do it!
- Do it already!

- _*lang*_
As stated above it it is an Eclitic Particle.
It can be used like _*nga*_.

English:
Pinoy 1: _*"Sinabi mo ba 'yon?"*_
Pinoy 2: _*"Oo, kasasabi ko lang sa iyo."*_

Tagalog:
Pinoy 1: _*"Did you say that?"*_
Pinoy 2: _*"Yes, I just told you."*_


_*
yan talagang esposo mo

- Iyan or 'Yan *_(same as iyon, 'yon, diyan, d'yan, doon, d'on)

A common mistake that even Filipinos make is substituting _*'yun*_ for _*'yon*_.

A funny but plausible cause for this mistake is the habit of using the lips to point at a certain direction while speaking. Filipinos do it a lot. When pointing with the lips one can't help but extend the o sound of 'yon.

_*'yun*_ is accepted today but the proper spelling is _*'yon*_. It is considered as a _*slang/vernacular*_ or _*salitang pabalbal*_.

- _*esposo*_

Some Spanish words made their way into the Tagalog vocabulary. This is due to the Spanish occupation that lasted for 378. So it is not a surprise to hear some Spanish words used in everyday Tagalog.

_*esposo*_ is one of the less commonly used Spanish words in Tagalog. Usually, _*asawa *_is used.

esposo - spouse - asawa(used for both husband or wife)

Some Spanish words that are commonly used in Tagalog are _*mesa*_, _*relo*_, and _*kanta*_.

Tagalog Word(derived) - Spanish Word - English - Proper Tagalog

mesa - mesa - table - hapag
relo - reloj - clock - orasan
kanta - cantar - song/chant - awit

Hope this helps!


----------

